# this knife is older than me! i have to show it some love.



## 3200+++ (Jun 20, 2013)

hello! i found in a old case the knife my wife's grandfather used. it might have been homemade by him (there was a lot of old files, chisels, and wood tools in that box too)

it was full of rust and in very bad shape. 

i took out wooden handle (not full tang, cracked) and grinded it with rough abrasive to get most of rust out.

and i wish to make it a special profile slicer

its very thin (1,2mm at the tickest spine point) 

project:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

it feels very hard steel (very hard to bend despite small thickness)

no power tools allowed. files!

i might heat treat it or not (never done before) 

i will etch it.

i will need to make a western handle in the new full tang i'll be making.

advice and commnets very welcome


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 20, 2013)

Um, your ruler has no inches...


----------



## echerub (Jun 20, 2013)

S'ok, we're used to talking about knife lengths in mm anyways


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 20, 2013)

True that. It's funny when I here something given in cm or mm, I instantly convert in my head by using knife lengths...

15cm..."oh, thats the same size as my petty", lol.

...and looking forward to some continued WIP pics. Good luck; looks like a lot of filing...


----------



## 3200+++ (Jun 20, 2013)

yup, thanks. 

when i get in a inch/foot discussion i always think of boat lenghts (i used to teach sailing) so i guess same stategy 

first part done: 







i have good tungsten micro files tho. but this steel is way harder than the aluminium i'm used to...


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 20, 2013)

3200++,

You need to anneal the steel first so it becomes soft enough to work with hand tools such as your files. If you don't you'll likely damage your files. I wouldn't waste my time on that particular knife unless you can identify what type of steel it is, because then you will need to heat treat it correctly. Just my two cents...


----------



## ecchef (Jun 21, 2013)

I'd do it just for sentimental value.


----------



## 3200+++ (Jun 21, 2013)

hello, yes, i do this only for sentimental value, my wife just asked me to use the former handle too. I see it personnaly as a mean to gain a little knowledge from, and i feel using the knife to cut roasts might please both of us. 

i didn't anneal the steel, yet i have been able to "saw" the metal excess around the handle. the triangular file i used seems ok tho. i don't know how to heat treat and am a little scared the result would be softer if i mess up. i also have no mean to control high temperatures (above 250°c)

i guess i'll just reshape it, enough for now.


----------



## 3200+++ (Jul 2, 2013)

hello!

i've been filing, sanding, grinding for 10+ hours, but it starts to look like a knife.
forgive me if it's not as nice as most of the projects here, its my first one i have to re-do entirely (except heat treatment)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

it's a hard but rewarding work, and i learnt a ton so far!

mustard patina, vinegar "etching" done, nice enough blade profile and razor sharpness attained, time to work on the handle!


----------



## Benuser (Jul 2, 2013)

I like it! Any idea where it has originally been used for?


----------



## 3200+++ (Jul 2, 2013)

thank you !

i really dunno, i asked my wife and she said it was found in his tools in a toolbox, i've seen part of it and it was mostly wood works tools so i guess it was a wood knife.


----------



## gyutoguy (Jul 8, 2013)

He's in Paris, where they use SI units.


----------



## Stumblinman (Jul 10, 2013)

I like ! Do you have a before picture ? I'm trying to grasp the 'tang' area with the handle.


----------



## 3200+++ (Jul 10, 2013)

hello!

what is SI units?

for the handle, it was a piece of rotten wood as large as the knife itself, i grinded most out of it. on the first photo you can see the marker where i cutted (a little on the blade too) to re profile it.























i still need to reshape the tip a little, and to keep on oiling/waxing the handle to make it shine.

no power tools were used (aside an orbital grinder to flatten the downside of my king 800grit stone where i did most of the blade job)

i might put rivets in the handle, but i lack a drill press. later on after i moved to my new home i'll consider buying one, as well as a small belt sander. 

this has given me the idea to rehandle my set of jknives to make em look same collection (black micarta with red spacer)


----------



## Benuser (Jul 10, 2013)

SI: international scientific unit system, derived from the metric system. In everyday language SI and metric are synonyms. Antonym: Imperial


----------



## 3200+++ (Jul 10, 2013)

thank you very much for the information


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 10, 2013)

Great WIP 3200+++! I'd be interested to hear the story behind your username....it's one of the more unusual ones on the forum...I believe the only one with no characters....and one of few with punctuation.



Benuser said:


> SI: international scientific unit system, derived from the metric system. In everyday language SI and metric are synonyms. Antonym: Imperial



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Systeme_Internationale

I didn't realize there was a distinction between SI and Metric...thanks for that!


----------



## 3200+++ (Jul 10, 2013)

thanks!

lol thats a bit off topic  its the first cpu i have oc'd without any flames or smoke. as the first forums i used were toward pc hardware... i chose it. 

never changed it tho, nice to have sometimes an old fellow saying hi on some other forum than the one you met him in


----------



## 3200+++ (Jul 15, 2013)

i have put the almighty one to use \o/

forgive me for the technique, i had to cut on a low table being sitting on the sofa because we're on the move and no more working table is available.

but the most important thing is that it's working fine! the profile is good enough (a big flat and a small belly), cuts straight with little to no steering, and i hope further tests (in a real kitchen) will make everything clear about the work remaining.

a small cutting video: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IX9Kvrh4cCk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Benuser (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the video, troismilledeuxcentsplus...


----------



## 3200+++ (Jul 15, 2013)

lol i have to use the full word pseudo on -non-allowing special caracters- websites...

you're very welcome, thanks for watching...


----------

